# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Reefkeeping Tank of the month - Feb06

## solonavi

This is gotta be my fav of all the TOTM I have seen!!!!

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-02/totm/index.php


Main Tank: 5800 liters (1532 gallons) 
Connected Seahorse Tank: 475 liters (125 gallons) 
Fragment Tank: 575 liters (152 gallons) 
Sump: 1000 liters (264 gallons) 
Total System Volume: 7850 liters (2074 gallons) 

Main Tank Dimensions: 
Length: 6 m
Sides: 165 cm
Height: 90 cm
Glass Thickness: 22 mm

Priceless!

Cheers
JC

----------


## ranmasatome

i dont even dare to start thinking of the cost of this beautiful Gem.. Gem indeed.

----------


## solonavi

Ya man. Think even Underwater world's coral tank is not even half the standard.  :Razz: 

JC

----------


## Darylyap

Hi JC, it mentioned about fluidized bed filter.
Is it essentially a very efficient bio filter?
Any advice on it?
What's the difference between this and a undergravel filter?

----------


## solonavi

The fluidized bed filter he referring to is basically a FR. He is using it with Zeovit media. Many SPS folks love Zeovit cause it helps to bring out the color of the SPS. For more info, check out http://www.zeovit.com

The fludize bed filter he is using. http://www.deltecaquariumsolutions.com/Flurec_4.php


Cheers
JC

----------


## Darylyap

Is a fluidized bed filter, basically filter media suspended in mid-water to act as bio filter?

----------


## solonavi

Ya. U got it rite.

Cheers
JC

----------


## Darylyap

Question. What's the main difference between fluidized bed & under gravel?
It seems both work on the "same" concept, using media to house aerobic bacteria as water passes thru it.
Why would undergravel be a nitrate factory?

----------


## ranmasatome

JC.. in this case if we just put substrate in one of the chambers of the sump wouldnt that act as an FR??

----------


## solonavi

For undergravel, u can't put any filter media. Even if u do, u can't replace them unless u tear down ur whole setup. Undergravel filer tend to choke up pretty easily, thus nitrate factory. A FR typically is used to adsorb some chemical in the water like PO4. Thus more of chemical filtration than Bio.

Cheers
JC

----------


## solonavi

> JC.. in this case if we just put substrate in one of the chambers of the sump wouldnt that act as an FR??


Substate in sump is DSB concept not FR. As mentioned by Daryl, a FR will basically keep the media suspended in the water column.

Cheers
JC

----------


## Darylyap

make sense on the choking part.

what about ranmasatome's question on putting substrate in 1 of sump compartments?
over time may also choked, but removing & cleaning is possible.

probably that's why fluidized filter have their media suspended, thus no choking problem.

thanks bro...

----------


## solonavi

Oh. As I mentioned, ranma's idea is basically a DSB (deep sand bed) concept. It make sense for bio-filtration and I was using it. Basically, its used to remove Nitrate from the tank. http://www.wetwebmedia.com/deepsandbeds.htm

JC

----------


## alanng

damm nice man.. where u get the pics from?

----------


## Darylyap

> Oh. As I mentioned, ranma's idea is basically a DSB (deep sand bed) concept. It make sense for bio-filtration and I was using it. Basically, its used to remove Nitrate from the tank. http://www.wetwebmedia.com/deepsandbeds.htm
> 
> JC


The worrying part is, with DSB, ppl think no need to change water...
So you were using DSB... what's your depth? is it using grade 0 coral sand?

----------


## BFG

I've read from RC (ReefCentral) a few months ago that having a DSB and not maintaining it might be bad for the tank. There's an occurence called 'Phosphate Burping'. The phosphate that are trapped in the sandbed will eventually be pushed out by itself. And the corals and livestock will be badly affected. One of the members there even has a picture of a before and after occurence of the 'phosphate burping' occuring in the ocean. Don't ask me to link it here coz it's quite a task searching for it. Paying members there has an advantage in that they can use the search button anytime.

----------


## ranmasatome

so in this case if we use DSB for tank then need to clear it out like once in 2-3 mths?? wouldn't this clearing out cause po4 burping as well?? if dont use DSB then use waht to get rid of nitrates?

----------


## solonavi

Imo, the problem of DSB will only occur after >3yrs of usage. Thus its only a minor problem which can be resolved. Another thing of not using DSB, if u are not over-skimming or if u are using a bare-botom/thin sand bed, your tank will properly nvr able to keep hard coral in gd health without a DSB. Thus I'll always recommend usin DSB to new comer unless they are willing to fork out >$500 just to get a gd skimmer as startup.

Yup. I was using DSB. Its C0 sand with 5 - 6" thick in my main tank. My NO3 is always zero based on Salifert test kit.

Hi Ranma, why do u need to clear out a reef tank in every 2-3 months?

Cheers
JC

----------


## BFG

You need to maintain the dsb by not letting any waste or leftover food settled on it overtime. A good water circulation is essential and if there is a dead-spot in a reef tank, you would noticed it as diatom might be appearing on that spot.

----------


## XnSdVd

it scares me just looking at that monster...

----------


## Darylyap

Hi JC, thot DSB's main purpose is to convert nitrate to nitrogen by the aneraobic bacteria (pls correct me if wrong)? Something very similar to the Jaubert system...
Cos I did see air bubbles popping out from the DSB once a while, and I thot that's nitrogen..
The phosphate burping is something new, thanks for sharing.

----------


## solonavi

Ya. The main purpose of DSB is to remove Nitrate. Think my previous post was written in a rush thus the confusion. Sorry.

Cheers
JC

----------


## XnSdVd

solonavi: So would it be correct to assume that a DSB is simply 4-6 inches of sand? And that after a few months the anaerobic bacteria will start converting the nitrates into nitrogen?

----------


## solonavi

Yup. The basic concept is that but a point to note is that the sand has to be fine. Typically, those C0 sand avail in most LFS. The biggest grains are C5.

Cheers
JC

----------


## XnSdVd

right thanks  :Wink:

----------


## Darylyap

Hi JC, question I have: how does the water get into the DSB for the anerobic bacteria to breakdown the nitrate to nitrogen?
Cos i see it as a big chunk of sand resting below without any aid of "making" the water goes thru it...

----------


## XnSdVd

I believe it works by diffusion... higher concentration to lower concentration. Cos if you used something to move the water down there you're also bringing in oxygen which stops the process.

----------


## Darylyap

> I believe it works by diffusion... higher concentration to lower concentration. Cos if you used something to move the water down there you're also bringing in oxygen which stops the process.


Sounds logical to me... thanks Xn!

----------


## Harsh

best saltwater reef tank i've ever seen..

----------


## tomgoh

Hi, do u know anyone who maybe interested in an unuse Oceanrunner OR6400 pump. I bought a 6ft x 2.5 x 2.5 tank and it came with it. right now I am using my tank for plants and small tropical fishes.

[email protected]

----------


## solonavi

> Hi, do u know anyone who maybe interested in an unuse Oceanrunner OR6400 pump. I bought a 6ft x 2.5 x 2.5 tank and it came with it. right now I am using my tank for plants and small tropical fishes.
> 
> [email protected]


Try posting in the sell & buy section.

Cheers
JC

----------


## tomgoh

Hi JC,

unfortunately I do not have the required 10 messages yet and so cannot get into the buysell section. can u do it for me?? am new in this hobby.

[email protected]

----------


## solonavi

> Hi JC,
> 
> unfortunately I do not have the required 10 messages yet and so cannot get into the buysell section. can u do it for me?? am new in this hobby.
> 
> [email protected]


10 posts are easy. Am sure you know how to achieve, ya.  :Wink: 

JC

----------


## Darylyap

Welcome to the club tom! I echo JC's comment...  :Smug:

----------


## Darylyap

Hi JC, in a fix now.
My 3 ft marine tank uses undergravel filter, my recent test strip showed abt 25 ppm nitrate (25 mg/litre).
Remember you told me ugf is nitrate factory.

What are my options?

----------


## solonavi

25mg/l is still fine. As long as it doesn't exceed >50mg/l, soft coral should be ok. However, if u are looking for some methods to reduce NO3, maybe u wan to try a de-nitrator or do a external bucket DSB (saw in ReefCentral).

Cheers
JC

----------


## Darylyap

Thanks JC, I am beginning to appreciate DSB... what I am currently doing is water change of 15% weekly, which I can't afford to miss. No slacking.
if have DSB, probably can miss a week and do water change 10% fortnightly?

----------


## Darylyap

> Hi, do u know anyone who maybe interested in an unuse Oceanrunner OR6400 pump. I bought a 6ft x 2.5 x 2.5 tank and it came with it. right now I am using my tank for plants and small tropical fishes.
> 
> [email protected]


what's this Oceanrunner OR6400 pump? Is it a sump pump? what's the flow rate?

----------


## solonavi

> Thanks JC, I am beginning to appreciate DSB... what I am currently doing is water change of 15% weekly, which I can't afford to miss. No slacking.
> if have DSB, probably can miss a week and do water change 10% fortnightly?


When ur DSB mature, u can practically dun bother abt NO3. I used to change water monthly.  :Razz: 

JC

----------


## solonavi

> what's this Oceanrunner OR6400 pump? Is it a sump pump? what's the flow rate?


Its a external pump normally used as a return pump.

JC

----------


## Darylyap

> Its a external pump normally used as a return pump.
> 
> JC


Actually I ask cos was wondering if i upgrade to 4ft, without chiller, with sump tank and sump pump, what would be the temp.
compare with my current 3ft setup of total around 30W (wo lights), which i am getting around 27deg.
that's why was thinking getting a pump to test out the temp diff.

question: for a 4ft tank, what should be the flow rate of the sump pump?

----------


## solonavi

Wat is ur current pump brand?

As much as u can if u plan to keep SPS eventually. Typically, at least 10 x turnover.

JC

----------


## Darylyap

Can't remember wat brand cos threw away box liao.
bought from sea life, 1000 ltr/hr, my tank volume ard 150 ltr.

question: my pump for ugf can work both ways. Current setup is used for conventional way.
Shd i reverse the flow, changing to reverse ugf, would this be better in nitrate control?
Then install a wave maker to take over the current pump's function? as my pump serves to power the ugf, plus making some waves...

----------


## tomgoh

anyone interested in an unuse Oceanrunner OR6400 pump. I bought a 6ft x 2.5 x 2.5 tank and it came with it. right now I am using my tank for plants and small tropical fishes.

plse reply to : [email protected]

----------


## Darylyap

wats the flow rate of or6400?
wats the power rating?
how much you letting go?

----------


## tomgoh

will check but it is a powerful pump meant for marine 6 x 2.5 x 2.5ft tank. and I think 6400lit/hr. looking at $ 300.00

----------


## Darylyap

6400 ltr/hr will be like a F5 tornado in my 3ft tank...
dun think it's applicable, thanks anyway.

----------


## tomgoh

let me check to confirm the flow rate.

----------


## solonavi

See this. 

I've not tried the UDF as u mentioned. Sorry.

Cheers
JC

----------


## Darylyap

Hi JC, my 3 ft tank with undergravel filter is VERY high in nitrate.
was thinking switch off ugf, put in a wavemaker (what you have mentioned some months ago!)
What's the adverse effect of doing so? Worst case scenario?

----------


## solonavi

Hi Darylyap, to remove nitrates u need some methods to export it from ur tank. Removing the UGF will only prevent it from rising but do note that feeding also will contribute to ur NO3 build up.

If u intend to remove ur UGF, make sure u have a decent skimmer and the wavemaker to help ensure that there are no died spot.

Since ur tank is small, u maybe able to control ur NO3 by doing regular water change (e.g. 50%).

Cheers
JC

----------


## zysfer

Amazing tank setup!

----------


## tomgoh

Zysfer,

are u referring to my tank or pump ?

TomGoh

----------


## kelstorm

OR6400? I think it should be OR6500.. it is 6500L/Hr... u can always do a Tee off to reduce the flow

----------


## kelstorm

Having a FR works better than just leaving the media in the sump. It optimise the media better coz the media is suspended in water column and does not remain compact, this means that the absorption of wastes like phosphate are more evenly distributed as compared to just leaving the media in the bag and dump inside the sump

----------

